# Longest Mock of them all (6/12, 10:00 PM)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

If I'm the GM of all 29 NBA teams, here's how the draft goes:

*1. Cleveland-LeBron James* 
I pull out the shockers early, don't I? Not really much to say here. If anyone makes a mock without LeBron number one, they went to the Chris Wallace school of drafting.

*2. Detroit--Darko Milicic* 
The Eastern Conference finalists get the second overall pick and a late first rounder in potentially the deepest draft ever. Life is good if you're Joe Dumars. Milicic should be a great one too.

*3. Denver--Carmelo Anthony*
People have conflicting ideas of what will become of him. I'm seeing 20+ ppg with 5 rpg and 5 apg. Likely an all-star for quite a few seasons. What's tempting here though, is trading down and picking up Pavel Podkolzine because this is the team with Nikoloz Tsksvilli (lets change that dude's name to Bill Jones, ok?) as the future small forward. I don't think you can pass on Anthony though.

*4. Toronto--Pavel Podkolzine*
You can't really pass up a guy like this. He's the most physically dominating guy since Shaq. He has a jumper out to 15 feet, though I doubt he'd be going out that far. People will say he's slow up the court. Honestly though, when was the last time you saw any center other than Shaq at the all-star game leading a fast break? He's a post up player and rebounder. The only problem is, his offense will suffer horribly until Toronto manages to get a point guard. They don't have a second rounder either, but this is quite the start.

*5. Miami--Chris Bosh*
Athletic guy with a NBA body, but this one has game. If this guy waited a year, he could be number one. Would be a steal, but the first four picks are all going to be anual all-stars and make one of the all-NBA teams..

*6. LA Clippers--Chris Kaman*
The "Kaman is a bust" talk is starting. Unlike Eric Montross though, this guy is athletic and has more than one post move. After his time spent in the NBDL...Clipperland, he will be looking at a max contract. 

*7. Chicago--Mickael Pietrus*
There's definate potential that they take Dwayne Wade, but I think Pietrus has been their guy all along. He's a worthy pick too. I've noticed he's been called the Euro Finley. That sounds like a good player to me. The Bulls are in need of a young SG too, as they have the rest of the future set up with Curry, Chandler, Marshall, and Crawford. This also gives the Bulls incentive to deal Jalen Rose, who I think they don't want. That would give Jay Williams minutes as a back up SG too, which would be good for him.

*8. Milwaukee--Maciej Lampe*
The Polish Nowitzki? Lets hope for Milwaukee's sake that he's not another softie like Dirk and their own Tim Thomas. Lampe could well be a small forward in the league, which makes sense for Milwaukee because they draft Haislip last year to be the four of the future for the Bucks. Their largest hole is at Center, but with Pavel and Kaman gone, there's no center worthy of this pick left.

*9. New York--TJ Ford*
Knick fans won't like this pick. I would though. He's a little fast guy with heart and a steady jumper. Iverson without the thug image? Not exactly, but he's got more point guard ability. This is another team that needs a center, but those available are likely to be available with the second round pick.

*10. Washington--Dwayne Wade*
He's good enough to go as early as six, but slips to ten because those teams have more pressing needs than shooting guard. I know Washington has Stackhouse, but he can play SF and with Haywood and Kwame (two guys who will reap the benefits of a Jordanless squad) the front court is in good shape. Another thing to like about Wade is that he's a winner. He led Marquette of all teams to the final four this season.

*11. Golden State--Kirk Hinrich*
With the rebounders (Murphy, Foyle, Dampier, Fortson) they have inside, taking the polished shooter Hinrich is a brilliant selection. Golden State loses some scoring with Arenas moving on, but with Jamison as an established 20 ppg guy, Richardson and Murphy (if only the Celtics had this guy) improving and Mike Dunleavy ready to show that his rookie season was a fluke, Hinrich is the PG who could lead them to the playoffs next season if not sooner. He's a better decision maker than Arenas already so the numbers that he'll help Jamison and the young guns put up will make up for the drop in scoring at the point position. If these guys stay together, they could be among the most exciting teams to watch, right up there with Sacramento and Dallas. 100+ ppg team right there.

*12. Seattle--Mike Sweetney*
This teams needs power forward and a point guard. Sweetney is an Elton Brand waiting to happen. Not quite ready to put up the number Brand put up as a rookie, but give him a season or two and he'll be right there.

*13. Memphis--Jarvis Hayes*
Swift, Gasol, Miller, Hayes, and Williams with Battier off the bench. Not bad. They take the top SG or SF available and Hayes is definately that guy. Memphis should be couting their blessings that Jim Harrick is a scum bag or else Hayes stays in college. Hopefully GM Jerry West will have the vision to keep him and not dump him quickly like he did with Gooden.

*14. Seattle--Leandro Barbosa*
A point guard helps fill out the starting five. Barbosa-Allen-Lewis-Sweetney-Mess. With next year's lottery pick, they fill in the mess. Hopefully. 

*15. Orlando--Luke Ridnour*
Puts a good young nucleus of TMac, Gooden and Ridnour in Orlando. However, I see Orlando as a lottery team next season because I don't think they'll be able to hold off Chicago for a playoff spot and I don't think any team will will droup out.

*16. Boston--Sofaklis Schortsanitis*
He's a massive strong man who should be a monster off the glass. He's likely to help out at center and let Antoine sit on the bench a bit. Sofaklis could be another Eddy Curry and I like Eddy Curry quite a bit, though I don't know if Sofaklis is quite as explosive. Point guard is the biggest need for this team, but of the top PGs left, its a safe bet that two or three will still be left at 20.

*17. Phoenix--Reece Gaines*
STEAL. Will be a backup guard at both the one and the two at first, then he will replace Penny Hardaway. Gaines and Marbury will be what the Penny-Marbury back-court was supposed to be when it was first assembled. This team doesn't have a legit guard off the bench so they're taking the best player available as well as the best fit for their personel.

*18. New Orleans--Nick Collison*
Does New Orleans, fresh of the drafting of Kirk Haston, take another big white guy? I think so. Tim Floyd as the coach is a joke. This pick isn't as good as I once thought it would be. The happiest basketball moment in extremely recent memory for me was the nbadraft.net mock where the Celtics got Hinrich and Collison. However, after reading that Collison could only manage four bench presses at the Chicago camp, I'm pretty pleased that the Celtics won't draft Collison. He is however a skilled player who should be ready to produce next season, though the evident softness could inhibit him in the future. A Shane Battier like safe pick here.

*19. Utah--David West*
Karl's replacement? Not exactly up to that calibur (who is?), but the future of this squad is Andrei Kiralenko. West will be one of those 15 and 8 guys in the future. Perhaps an all-star appearce or two in his prime, but other than that a solid contributer. Another safe pick because you know what you're getting into with this guy.

*20. Boston--Boris Diaw*
The more I read scouting reports on this guy, the more the image of Scottie Pippen in a beret comes into my head. He's a 6-9 point guard. This would let the Celtics play Tony Delk as a shooting guard and force Walker to post. Put Diaw at the top of the key, Delk and Pierce on the wings with Walker and Battie on the blocks. Delk is the third option this team needs and a point-forward type would free him to play point and let Walker and Pierce expend less effort trying to get the ball up the floor. Sounds like the makings of a good team to me. And the bench gets significantly better with a blossoming Mark Blount, the raw power of Sofo, the determination of Eric Williams, the athletism and defense of McCarty and Kedrick Brown, and whatever JR Bremmer brings to the table.

*21. Atlanta--Travis Hansen*
These are the Hawks. Dickau will be handed the point position with Terry taking the first plane out. Hansen, who is swiftly climbing up the mock drafts, is likely to be his backcourt mate with Robinson, Abdur-Rahim, and Ratliff making up the East's most tallented and least productive front court. 

*22. New Jersey--Anderson Varejao*
Should he stay or should he go? I think he should stay in the draft and get with a winner. It worked for Manu and Tony Parker. No pressure on him to be a starter with Jefferson and K-Mart in the front court, but he's likely to make for one hell of a reserve. From what I hear he's a terrific defender and athletic like the starters. A very good fit for Jersey.

*23. Portland--Zoran Planicic*
Don't know much about this guy, but he's a 6-6 point guard. Sounds good to me. This team needs a PG too because they don't much care for Damon Stodamire, and who could blame them? [strike]Portland[/strike]The Blazers could be a rough place to go though, particularly for a Euro. Coming to America is different enough, but [strike]Portland[/strike] the Blazers? Culture shock which could inhibit him for the first season or two.

*24. LA Lakers--Malick Badiane*
Drafting a tough rebounding power forward could make them a threat to win another championship. Then again, with Shaq leading the team and Kobe in tow, drafting Mark Madsen Jr. would make them a competitive team.

*25. Detroit--Aleksander Pavlovic*
This pick could go many ways. They could use a back up center, one of the high schoolers could go here. A back up pointguard would be useful too because the overated Chucky Atkins doesn't belong on a winning team. With Pavolvic, they get a good small forward, which isn't their hugest need with defensive specialist Michael Curry and benchman extraordinare Corlis Williamson. But, this Serbian could help Milicic's adjustment from Serbia to Detroit. Mo Williams from Alabama could be a pick here too.

*26. Minesota--Victor Khryapa*
I don't know much about this guy, but he's a consensus first round pick and a small forward, which makes him a good fit for Minnesota and this pick.

*27. Memphis--Maurice Williams*
Outside of Battier, they don't have much of a bench. Williams is a solid point guard they can bring in to spell Jason Williams and keep the offense moving along.

*28. San Antonio--Travis Outlaw*
They're losing David Robinson and replacing him with Jermaine O'Neal or Elton Brand. Kidd won't be here next year because Duncan is the man and Duncan doesn't want Kidd. They're winning the championship this year and adding an all-star to replace the waining legend. In other words, they can wait. Outlaw is another 6-10+ guy with good hops and good shot blocking ability. Add Outlaw to a front court of Duncan and O'Neal and you have no open space around the basket for someone to drive. Very few rebounds would get out of there too.

*29. Dallas--Zarko Carbakapa*
A foreign guy with a jumpshot. How could Dallas pass that up? Nellie will have to add whatever language the Yugoslavians speak to his repitoire. With Adrian Griffin not likely to come back, there's a hole for Carbakapa to slide into at SF.

*ROUND TWO*

30. New York--Jerome Beasley
They need a big guy.

31. Cleveland--Ndudi Ebi
Luke Walton would be the better pick for this team. He'd add some stability, but Ebi might be worth the risk. Or just another Darius Miles. Hopefully without that stupid head bumping thing though.

32. LA Lakers--Marcus Banks
Fisher isn't good. Banks could be.

33. Miami--Troy Bell
Solid point guard with a good shot and fair defense. 

34. LA Clippers--Carlos Delfino
Odom is going, Delfino gets luck with a two year sentence.

35. Milwaukee--James Lang
Gadzuric and Pryzbilla aren't the answer at center. Lang won't be as explosive as Eddy Curry, but he could be a stronger Brad Miller. Either that or eat himself out of the league, but he's made big strides on his own, losing 40+ pounds. With a professional strength coach and a good diet implimented, he could be something.

36. Chicago--Luke Walton
Hows this for a depth chart:
C--Curry, Blount
PF-Chandler, Marshall, Fizer
SF-Rose, Walton
SG-Pietrus, Hassell
PG-Crawford, Williams
Damn.

37. Atlanta--Aleksander Vujacic
The Slovenian point man can be hid in Europe for a season or two while the Dickau experiment is conducted.

38. Washington--Brian Cook
I have this feeling they don't like Kwamie Brown as much as I do. Take out the Euros and this guy is likely gone before 15.

39. New York--Kendrick Perkins
Remember when they took TJ Ford at nine and Knick fans got peeved because they weren't getting a big guy and I told you to wait until the second round? I don't mean to say I told you so, but with Beasley and Perkins, they got some big, young tough guys. Start Perkins at center (he has the NBA body) and Kurt Thomas should flourish at PF. They're still a lottery team next year though, lets not get too far ahead of ourselves here.

40. Golden State--Josh Howard
A victim of being an American, college, senior rookie. Don't be too shocked to see one of those guys (not this one, perhaps Bell) on the all rookie team when the season is over.

41. Seattle--Rick Rickert
With Rashard Lewis rumored to be going here, there and the other place, the sweet shooting Rickert is a nice guy to fall back on at SF.

42. Atlanta--Zaur Pachulia
Possibly, the steal of the draft, assuming Atlanta is bright enough to take him.

43. Milwaukee--Mario Austin
Here's another depth chart:
C--Gadzuric, Lang
PF-Haislip, Austin
SF-Lampe, Thomas
SG-Mason, Redd
PG-Cassell, ?
Not close to being as promising as Chicago, but they're in a good position either way. A big squad with four potential 7+ rpg guys starting and three on the bench. Rebounding=Wins in the east.

44. Houston--Paccelius Morlende
Francis should be a shooting guard. Cuttino is no small forward, but if I'm Houston, I take a point and try to deal Cat for a small forward. Marshall and Rose are likely to be available from Chicago. The third Frenchman in the draft is the best point left.

45. Chicago--Keith Bogans
Another steady "college vet" who isn't likely to screw up. This team is going to be sick. Soon too.

46. Denver--Uche Nswondu-Amadi
Play this guy at center and keep Nene at the four. With Skeeta, Carmelo, and Areans coming, they're on the rise. Not swiftly though.

47. Utah--Dahntay Jones
Another college vet. Available here because he got schooled by Travis Hansen in workouts. Hansen moved up and for every reaction, there's an equal and opposite reaction.

48. New Orleans--Zoltan Bencze
The BFA pick. Biggest Foreigner Available.

49. Indiana--Edwin Dudley
Looks like a big tough guy. Something the hiddeously soft Pacers need. I see Malik Rose, anyone else?

50. Philadelphia--Britten Johnson
A small forward from Utah to backup their small forward from Utah. If I'm wrong, Chris Marcus is the reason why.

51. New Jersey--Josh Powell
Another big tough guy. Jersey is pretty deep, so why not take the best big guy left?

52. Toronto--Ezareem Lorbeck
I know nothing of this guy, but Antonio Davis will need a back up at PF and Jerome Williams can play center. 

53. Miami--Jason Keep
This "gym-rat" could be Ben Wallace without the athleticism. Played well against the massive Podkolzine in workouts too.

54. Portland--Chris Marcus
A potential steal. A potential nothing. He's closer to Bryant Reeves than Shaq, but Reeves was serviceable. 

55. Minnesota--Kirk Penny
You know that part in the NFL draft where everyone turns to Mel Kiper to analyze the picks. I need a Mel right about now.

56. Sacramento--Brandon Hunter
Divac is retiring sooner rather than later. With Pollard destined for his spot, they'll need a bench PF.

57. Chicago--Theron Smith
Mel? Atleast I'm willing to admit I know nothing of these guys and am basing it solely on other mocks and scouting reports.

58. Detroit--Wayne Wallace
Why not? Uncle Ben is already there and that could help the kid out. From the sounds of it, he has the same athletic abilities with more offensive ability and far less size. Could be something good.

---

I didn't include any trades because they're far too unpredictable. Teams with two first rounders or early second rounders could be looking to move up. Chicago could be a major dealer with all the new tallent they're getting, but their biggest need now is a veteran leader. If I'm running Chicago, as soon as the draft is over, I'm calling Portland and begging for Dale Davis. If that doesn't work out, Detroit's Cliff Robinson is my next target, assuming he's not retiring. Rose for Davis? Fizer for Robinson? Not good deals tallent wise, but as far as adding leadership, they're well worth the drop in tallent. I wouldn't be shocked to see someone bite on one of the youngsters from Cleveland. Diop, DMiles or Mihm, if offered at the right price. Sczerbiak from Minnesota could also go. Chicago might take him and Brandon (for the veteran leadership, even if he doesn't play). Of course, if the Knicks can move anyone, they're all over that. 

Questions? Comments? Concerns?

----

_Edited because of easily misunderstood and derogitory comments about Portland._


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

*Great mock...*

Until 20th... overall


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Great mock...*



> Originally posted by <b>alpngso</b>!
> Until 20th... overall


Would you like to tell us all why?


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

I think that it's an excellent and extremely detailed mock! Congrats, great post.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

dude.....


TREMENDOUS MOCK!! Even though, right now I believe the Bulls are going to take Wade over Pieutrus


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

That was an awesome post. I did not agree with each pick, but the detail was great, nice post.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

The comments about POR are uncalled for. That being said I could see them go for a PG at #23 or with a HS like Ebi or Outlaw. @nd Round, Marcus is a no go, SERIOUS foot problems, possible retirement, better of going with Theron Smith or the JC guard who's name escapes me.

I assume you betting that C.Thomas pulls out?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> The comments about POR are uncalled for. That being said I could see them go for a PG at #23 or with a HS like Ebi or Outlaw. @nd Round, Marcus is a no go, SERIOUS foot problems, possible retirement, better of going with Theron Smith or the JC guard who's name escapes me.
> 
> I assume you betting that C.Thomas pulls out?


I'm sorry I wasn't clear on the Portland comments. I have nothing against Portland as a city. I know nothing of it. I meant Portland as a team. Sorry if I offended you. Considered that edited.

As for Chris Thomas, I wrote my mock a few days ago and made a few minor revisions and just completely omitted C. Thomas. But now that you mention it, that's a jolly good excuse. I'm going to have to remember that one in the future.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

no prob, just so you know POR is most likely cleaning house. The Jail Blazer image is going away, so sayeth Paul Allen. I guess we will see.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> no prob, just so you know POR is most likely cleaning house. The Jail Blazer image is going away, so sayeth Paul Allen. I guess we will see.


The Jail Blazers can go away but the Jail Blazer image will be difficult to rid yourselves of. There are those who still consider the Boston Red Sox a racist organization because we were the last team to get an African-American player. This is the team that currently has Manny Ramirez, Pedro Martinez, David Ortiz, Freddy Sanchez Hector Almonte and Ramiro Mendoza and has made attempts at acquiring Sammy Sosa, Bartolo Colon, Javier Vazquez, Jose Vidro, Edguardo Alfonzo, and Bernie Williams (of the Puerto Rican Williamses).


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Travis Hansen a first round pick? Zoran ahead of Zarko? Your faith in ESPN is touching.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> So what happened to Troy Bell, the best player in Chicago? I guess he's a free agent-- according to this mock.
> 
> lol lol





> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 33. Miami--Troy Bell
> Solid point guard with a good shot and fair defense.


When you're good, you're good. And you get picked 33rd and start at PG for the Heat. 



> 40. Golden State--Josh Howard
> A victim of being an American, college, senior rookie. Don't be too shocked to see one of those guys (not this one, perhaps Bell) on the all rookie team when the season is over.


That about covers the Troy Bell references. I really hope I wouldn't spend hours working on something then be dumb enough to do something like leaving Troy Bell out of a mock draft. I could be dumb, but give me some credit.



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Travis Hansen a first round pick? Zoran ahead of Zarko? Your faith in ESPN is touching.
> 
> _Last edited by Big John on 06-12-2003 at 11:46 PM_


After noticing that I not only had Troy Bell but predicted he'd make the all rookie team (up further review, I'd consider a retraction on that, but I said it so I'm going to leave it out there), you're asking about this pick. Keep in mind, these are the Hawks.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

look at number #33. Good Mock Draft


----------



## rashard7 (Jun 6, 2003)

The first round is good but I don't like The Sonics taking Rickert at all, cause Rashard isn't going anywhere and we do have Vlad. Plus Rickert is a bum.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Pavlovic will go higher (very possibly Boston)
Carbapaka will go higher, as will Pachulia
Barbosa is too high (no shot)
Ridnour is slipping due to poor defense
Memphis will not draft a PG, they have Watson and Williams
Doubt the Spurs would take Outlaw
Dont think NY will draft another PG'
Varejao will prolly withdraw
Ebi is prolly going in the first round

Otherwise I like your mock alot (really). Good quality picks.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Pavlovic will go higher (very possibly Boston)
> Carbapaka will go higher, as will Pachulia
> Barbosa is too high (no shot)
> ...


Nice reply, the type of thing I was looking for really so I can make some edits if I see fit. The on caveat to that is the first sentence. That's what happens if I run all 29 teams. 

Ridnour is slipping and on the written copy I made before I posted here, Ridnour was the second PG drafted. As for Barbosa, I think Seattle will see what they have as far as scorers go with Allen, Lewis, Sweetney (drafted), and Radman, they don't need scoring from PG. You can teach and develop a jump shot, not court sense and picking up assists. With Memphis drafting a point, (creative excuse warning) I had to get a few wrong, or else the government would be after me. Just an oversight, likely fixed in World's Longest Mock Draft V 2.0. As for New York, why not? Its not like they have anything there and I think Ford has all-star potential. They need a center, not a powerforward. Kurt Thomas is a powerforward and he can be a very good one. The remaining centers are unworthy of selection there.

Moving away from point guards, Varejao might drop out, but I hope he doesn't. Someone he trusts needs to point out to him that by slipping into the late first round (specifically number 22), he's going to be entering a terrific low-pressure situation where he will be allowed to adjust and develop into an NBA player rather than being forced to be one instantly.

With Outlaw in San Antonio, I stole that idea from someone else. I don't know who, but I read the justification for it and said to myself, "Damn, that would be something." As for Ebi, he's slipping because there are many 18-20 year-olds in this draft that are moved up over Ebi because they are physically developed and have played professionally. Dominating high schoolers is one thing, that doesn't always go to the NBA though.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

That was GREAT!

However, 1 gripe.

Marcus Banks HAS to go in the first round.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> That was GREAT!
> 
> However, 1 gripe.
> ...


Marcus Banks the second rounder is more a statement about the depth in this draft than it is about Marcus Banks. If you're drafting at 15 or 35, I think you have the same odds of striking gold.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

What about Jameer Nelson?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Hey this might be a good overall draft w/ the second round but if you want first round accuracy got to this .It might seem a little wierd but it will be accurate and should impress. If youve got questions Ive got answers.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Once AGAIN for the CHEAP SEATS...:upset: The KNICKS WILL NOT DRAFT A POINT GUARD WITH THEIR PICK!. Us Knick fans will not tolerate 3 PG's being drafted in the past 2 drafts, when we are constantly getting our ARSES KICKED on the boards on a nightly basis. Also with several teams in the EASTERN DIVISION going big in the draft, you really think they would compound their already undersized situation with a 5'10 PG? I know management is stupid, but really are they that stupid? The Knicks have no LOW POST GAME (Please, Kurt Thomas is NOT THE MAN), so we live and die by the jumpshot. TJ can't even shoot. The only PG the Knicks would Draft would be JESUS, and even then Layden probably wouldn't draft HIM. Your mock is excellent except for that major faux paux. Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud...


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

Sofo to NY


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Hey this might be a good overall draft w/ the second round but if you want first round accuracy got to this .It might seem a little wierd but it will be accurate and should impress. If youve got questions Ive got answers.


Toot your own horn much? 

As for the Knicks taking a point in the first round, the point guards they have been taking are so good I completely forgot they existed. Kurt Thomas isn't "the answer," but he's a respectable response at powerforward. The same goes for Doleac off the bench. The way I see it, the Knicks need a center and with Pavel and Kaman gone, the best ones left are Kedrick Perkins and James Lang and they'll be available in the second round too, where the Knicks have two early picks.


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

great analysis for troy bell...

im a big troy bell fan... i've watched him play, and even have his Boston College jersey...

when all this talk about this draft being deep came... and troy bell's name would come up as the 5-8th best PG... meaning he'd go in the 2nd... i was like... dayum, some teams are really going to be kicking themselves


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

I love Diaw to the Celts....he would be a great fit there. I also would like to see Pavlovic fall to the Pistons, but I just don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmmy_James</b>!
> I love Diaw to the Celts....he would be a great fit there. I also would like to see Pavlovic fall to the Pistons, but I just don't think it's going to happen.


Diaw to the Celts made perfect sense to me. So does signing Scottie Pippen in the off season with the MLC. Drafting Diaw is more likely though.

Someone nice is going to fall to Detroit at the end of the second round. I picked on Pavlovic to be that guy.


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

I believe you are correct about someone decent falling. This is a great year to have a pick in the early to mid twenties.

I am hoping that one the following falls to them:

Sofouppagus, Ridinour, Gaines, Diaw, Pavlovic, or (and I really don't think this has any real chance, but just maybe) Hayes in a freefall.


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

love the C's picks but I hope Sweetney fall to 16 instead of Socrates because they need someone who can play NOW . The kid is too raw they dont need to take a chance on an inproven HS aged kid. If Sweetney goes before 16 they will go w/ a pg like Barbosa or Bell(lwouldnt it be nice to see Hinrich jackin 3's for them next year) and take D.West at 20. That is if they keep both picks. Trade w/ clips for #6 has been rumored.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Once AGAIN for the CHEAP SEATS...:upset: The KNICKS WILL NOT DRAFT A POINT GUARD WITH THEIR PICK!. Us Knick fans will not tolerate 3 PG's being drafted in the past 2 drafts, when we are constantly getting our ARSES KICKED on the boards on a nightly basis. Also with several teams in the EASTERN DIVISION going big in the draft, you really think they would compound their already undersized situation with a 5'10 PG? I know management is stupid, but really are they that stupid? The Knicks have no LOW POST GAME (Please, Kurt Thomas is NOT THE MAN), so we live and die by the jumpshot. TJ can't even shoot. The only PG the Knicks would Draft would be JESUS, and even then Layden probably wouldn't draft HIM. Your mock is excellent except for that major faux paux. Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud...


TJ is 6' and some change, His jumper was consitant during workouts, and he would be the 3rd best guard on the Knicks behind Allen Houston and Spree. (not far behind though)
TJ would be a blessing for the Knicks, Sure you need a big man but getting TJ would be better than getting a Big who you don't feel that great about.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Even if Pavel and Kaman are gone by the ninth pick, TJ Ford is not the consolation prize. We can always talk about how great our guards are now, but the system the Knicks play doesn't make them pivotal to what they're trying to accomplish, in which GOD only knows what they're trying to accomplish. Nah, actually the offense as it is nows goes thru Sprewell and Houston. They are a perimter team, so drafting a PG with a suspect jumpshot, and an undersized PG at that, for an already undersized team doesn't make any sense to me. Also I don't care how deep the draft some people think it is, how many second round picks stick around? If all the big guys that can make an impact for the Knicks are gone, then they are better off trading down for value than taking Mr. Ford...Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud...


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Even if Pavel and Kaman are gone by the ninth pick, TJ Ford is not the consolation prize. We can always talk about how great our guards are now, but the system the Knicks play doesn't make them pivotal to what they're trying to accomplish, in which GOD only knows what they're trying to accomplish. Nah, actually the offense as it is nows goes thru Sprewell and Houston. They are a perimter team, so drafting a PG with a suspect jumpshot, and an undersized PG at that, for an already undersized team doesn't make any sense to me. Also I don't care how deep the draft some people think it is, how many second round picks stick around? If all the big guys that can make an impact for the Knicks are gone, then they are better off trading down for value than taking Mr. Ford...Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud...


If TJ is the only thing left to us, then Layden will not hesitate to trade that pick like a hot potato.

Also, what's up with the Knicks still being a lottery team next year comment. We were the 9th team in the East this year (tied with Washington) and suffered thru a large amount of injuries. We will make the playoffs next year. You can bank on it.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> After noticing that I not only had Troy Bell but predicted he'd make the all rookie team (up further review, I'd consider a retraction on that, but I said it so I'm going to leave it out there), you're asking about this pick. Keep in mind, these are the Hawks.


My apologies. I skipped right over Bell when reading your draft. It was late. I went back and edited my post, but it was too late.


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

*I didn't read it after 20th...*

That's why


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> 
> 
> If TJ is the only thing left to us, then Layden will not hesitate to trade that pick like a hot potato.
> ...


I have no doubt (well, I do have doubt. This is Layden we are talking about here) that if TJ is looking Layden in the face that he would trade down for value. Yes, we were ninth in the East last year, but alot of teams are going big this year in the draft, and will exploit that against the Knicks. Also expect some changes in defensive and offensive philosophy this coming year. The old guard assistant coaches, left by JVG are all gone. They were good teachers and helped Chaney get the most out of this team which OVERACHEIVED this past year. I didn't say we were going to be a lottery team next year, but are you happy to JUST make the playoffs? This is just my personal opinion, but I always thought that managemnt was just HAPPY to make the playoffs. It kept fans in the seats paying premium dollars and the fans for the most part quiet. If things didn't go right, we could just BLAME Patrick Ewing, who I felt carried too much of the BLAME around here and not enough CREDIT. The bottom line here is that NY hasn't won a TITLE in 30 years! And you won't win a title in another 30 years, with the team running as it is. Undersized C's, PF's, SF, capped out, and trades that don't pay off. After 3 surgeries on the same knee in two years, not having played ball in two years, how much do you expect from Mcdyess? I'm not one of those people JUST happy to make the playoffs. Another thing, 2 years in the lottery, what do the Knicks have to show for it? They showed nothing for having made the playoffs a couple of years ago, and have showed nothing for not making the playoffs. Oh, let me add that I am also a NY Jet Fan, so I know about suffering a long time. Knick Fans Holla And Holla Loud


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> If TJ is the only thing left to us, then Layden will not hesitate to trade that pick like a hot potato


 :laugh: 

be scared Knick fans!!!!!! 

Please, Layden is the worst GM in the league. I doubt he would get much out of any trade. Hilario/Camby for (injured, never coming back) McDyess???


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

No good just the forsd thing ruins it, it isnt so bad b4 that but the whole thing gets thrown out when that happens.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm not entirely sure why I have to explain this to Knick fans, but the Knicks need a point guard and they need a center. You have Houston and Spree to play SG and SF and Kurt Thomas who is a very good PF who could get 18 and 10 at PF, but he's stuck at center. Therefore, the Knicks need a center and a point guard. Kaman and Podkolzine are not there at nine, so they take a point guard, unless you think Frank Williams is the future. TJ Ford is going to be the top point guard in the best point guard drafts of all time (assuming LeBron plays SF and not PG). 

There's a big guy and there's the right big guy and the right big guy isn't there at nine, so the Knicks smarten up and take TJ Ford. If you really want Sofo or Sweetney, be my guest, but I think you'll be missing out on the fifth best player in this draft.

Also, to the person who said, "No good just the forsd thing ruins it, it isnt so bad b4 that but the whole thing gets thrown out when that happens." I'm not really sure what the hang up is. Just because you feel one pick is dumb doesn't mean the whole thing is worthless. I've seen a few mocks were people have two or three dumb picks and people reply with something to the effect of, "You got two or three dumb picks in there that can't possibly happen and make no sense what so ever, but other than that its good stuff." Perhaps you just have higher standards.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The knicks have a point in Europe that they have the rights to. He's coming over in a year, and his name is Milos Vujanic. They dont need a point. Layden screwed up by not signing him this year, but the consensus is that he is their PG of the future.


----------



## jazzfan27 (Jun 13, 2003)

If *I* were the Jazz I think I'd take Diaw over West. I think Diaw and Kiri would be a very nice start to a defensive minded team.

West is a fairly safe pick. And it wouldn't really surprise me. But, what you don't really have is the SURPRISE pick. Some guy that is susposed to go 25-45 who shoots up and goes 10-16. And really throws off the whole enchilada.

I might do something like that just for fun to see what happens. Put a Pavlovic going at #10. Then see the shakedown all the rest of the way. Because you know something crazy like that will happen. It's just impossible to predict what it'll be.


----------



## Johnson12 (Feb 12, 2003)

*Mel Kiper Here*

ok....lets talk about Theron Smith. From all the indications i have gotten from Ball State he is supposed to be back next year. He got a medical redshirt after something with his leg....i can't remember right off the top of my head, tendonitis maybe. He will stick around at Ball State with his buddy Chris Williams and be a very good duo in the MAC next year. So you may as well pull him out of your mock.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Man, thats probably the best mock I've ever seen.
Only thing that struck me is Davis can play center JYD cant, i just think you got those mixed uup.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good mock.

The only problem is that you say way to many second rounders will be quality players (some immediate) .

Second rounders are rarely drafted on need, you draft them on potential upside , as they hardly succeed immediately.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

the only problem i have is that TJ ford will not slip past the Bucks. They reallyl ike the kid and will need a pg after payton leaves that and they are sick of cassell. Besides that, , good mock draft.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Ebi is prolly going in the first round


No he won't.:no:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 23. Portland--Zoran Planicic[/B]
> Don't know much about this guy, but he's a 6-6 point guard. Sounds good to me. This team needs a PG too because they don't much care for Damon Stodamire, and who could blame them? [strike]Portland[/strike]The Blazers could be a rough place to go though, particularly for a Euro. Coming to America is different enough, but [strike]Portland[/strike] the Blazers? Culture shock which could inhibit him for the first season or two.
> 
> _Edited because of easily misunderstood and derogitory comments about Portland._


Yeah pretty classless comments on Portland... and not very enlightened either. Portland has had two of the greatest Euro's ever (Petro and Sabas), and I never heard anything but positive comments from them about fitting into the organization or the community. Both were/are reportedly very popular amoung their teammates, and beloved by the fans. As far as the current squad's behavior, on court they were whistled for the 2nd least fouls and 2nd least DQ's in the entire league last season, and only had an average amount of Tech's. That hater fire is running out of fuel.

BTW, I believe Kmurph has taken some liberties reading into Blazer owner Paul Allen's public statement. There was no mention of "cleaning house" only that the team would place a higher value on character in the future. They could clean house tomorrow, or they could turn the roster over in a much more deliberate manner and still hold true to Paul's words. A sure way to get screwed in deals is to publicly declare you don't want your assets anymore... I don't think Paul became one of the richest men in the world by being that dumb. 

I'd like to see Portland acquire a quality distributor this draft, but like you I've no idea of how good Zoran is. 

STOMP


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Longest Mock of them all (6/12, 10:00 PM)*



> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty classless comments on Portland... and not very enlightened either. Portland has had two of the greatest Euro's ever (Petro and Sabas), and I never heard anything but positive comments from them about fitting into the organization or the community. Both were/are reportedly very popular amoung their teammates, and beloved by the fans. As far as the current squad's behavior, on court they were whistled for the 2nd least fouls and 2nd least DQ's in the entire league last season, and only had an average amount of Tech's. That hater fire is running out of fuel.
> ...


I'm talking about the JailBlazers, not the city of Portland or the past history of the franchise. On the court, the team seems to have toned it down. However, I believe one of them was involved in a fight with a fan in the stands after a game, a few were arrested for drugs, there was something involving Ruben Patterson and they had a bit of an altercation in practice. That's what I'm talking about when I say the Blazers coudl be a tough place to go.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

so jerome williams is 6'9 and 206 lbs.......and you think he can play center.......riiiiiiight


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

For whatever reason, I thought Jerome Williams was bigger than than he is. Lorbeck is a big guy though, so he could back up Pavel at center while Antonio Davis starts a center.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> For whatever reason, I thought Jerome Williams was bigger than than he is. Lorbeck is a big guy though, so he could back up Pavel at center while Antonio Davis starts a center.


Lor..beck?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Lorbeck*

Toronto's second round pick (no. 52).


----------



## cesar (Jun 15, 2003)

so... no one is drafting KYLE KORVER??????


that would totally suck, who the hell can pass on korver, i would use my pick on him.. and hey if i can get him on 2nd round even better.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Lor..beck?


It's Lorbek.
In my opinion he is drafted quite low, considering he was voted for the mvp of european under19 championship...



> I'd like to see Portland acquire a quality distributor this draft, but like you I've no idea of how good Zoran is


This year he injured his knee or sth. so he didn't play as good as last year- when he was 18 he scored 12.5 ppg, 52%fg, 50%3point


----------

